# Just bought a male Pundamilia Nearer



## xeno2000 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just bought a male Pundamilia Nearer. Just put him in my all male hap/peacock tank itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a 150 gallon 72x18x27. I know they were aggressive but for a lack of a better word (****!!!!) He has laid claim to a large rock pile and pretty much does not let anyone one else near it. I am not really seeing any damage to other fish being done. Should I leave him in or think about setting up a 40 breeder and move him to that with some females. I will say this .He is beautiful and I am thinking about getting more into Victorians.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Pundamilia nyererei.... do you know which variant it is?

They don't belong with Haps/Peacocks.


----------



## xeno2000 (Mar 21, 2010)

To me it looks like Pundamilia nyererei Anchor Island.


----------



## SACattack722 (Sep 14, 2011)

My exp. with these fish is you can't really have them in a tank with to many other fish of different genus, though they do get along with some Mbuba. It all differs on the age and size of your male. Since you've got an 150 gal it should be ok. I would definatly get some females to take his mind off of the other fish. I love those Pundamila's they are awesome! Good Luck!


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I keep mine with some pretty aggresive mbuna and he is fine. He doesnt really go after any1 but he def doesnt back down either. The only fish he moves for is the elongatus who is the boss of the tank. I would imagine u are going to have some issues in the not to distant future keeping him with haps and peacocks IMO.


----------



## CichlidBreeder (Nov 1, 2011)

Although not the same fish its from the same family, my Zebra Obliquidens killed my electric blues and peacocks in the first 2 months. 

good luck with it all. Love to see a photo of your tank opcorn:


----------

